# all 2 door audi's



## a5driver (Jun 18, 2007)

welcome to tttalk.com if you like vb


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (a5driver)*

you seem to be missing a couple of 2 doors.
UrQ
4000 coupe
90 coupe quattro


----------



## delta v (Jun 8, 2001)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (90quattrocoupe)*

There were 2 door fox's as well...my dad had one.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (delta v)*

There were 2-door 5000s as well as 2-door 100 (C1) in both sedan and Coupe. The Cabrios are 2-doors also!


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (PerL)*

I've never seen a 2 door 5000 in the states, was that Europe only? I don't suppose you have a picture of one?
-David


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (The Doc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Doc* »_I've never seen a 2 door 5000 in the states, was that Europe only? I don't suppose you have a picture of one?
-David

This is the one, the 2-door Audi 100 Type 43, which was sold as the Audi 5000 in the states. You're right, this 2-door version was not sold in USA.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (PerL)*

Holy cow Per. I've never seen a two-door one of those. Where do you find this stuff?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: all 2 door audi's ([email protected])*

It's a guy in the Norwegian VW-Audi Club who owns it. They are very rare both here and in Germany, and probably anywhere else you might search for them.
Here's a cool one, converted to a 200, both technical and exterior. This one is found on Audistory.com


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

R10 and R12 dont even have doors


----------



## usquattro (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

I have seen a few in Ingolstadt couple of weeks ago









Shot with DSC-T9

Shot with DSC-T9

Shot with DSC-T9

Shot with DSC-T9

Shot with DSC-T9

Shot with DSC-T9


----------



## BillLeBob (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (90quattrocoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90quattrocoupe* »_you seem to be missing a couple of 2 doors.
UrQ
4000 coupe
90 coupe quattro

Don't forget the Audi 4000 2 door sedan!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: all 2 door audi's (BillLeBob)*

yeah, the 5+5 as well


----------

